# audi s3 with Siramik glasscoating ....gloss city



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Have just spent the last three days working on this beautiful car

now the owner Carl ,kept it in very very good condition,but said it was the swirls and a bird etching that was doing his nut in,so

off i went armed with polisher and potions

The first job was the wheels off a deep clean ,iron removal etc,these were polished up and sealed with SiRamik,car was fully decontaminated,used carchem wheel cleaner and envy iron awe,car was foamed with envy bubbly jubbly,and washed with car chem 1900:1 shampoo,via a dooka pad,
Car was the clayed with a cloth from krystal kleen and used shampoo wash solution as a lube.dried off with waffle weave towels again from tim @ envy,any tar spots were removed with carchem remover.

inside all taped up,nice even and healthy paint readings,so starting off with a medium pad etc and polish no joy,so after various trials found the combo that worked ,namely, cutting done with maxolen pm 1 compound on a cyc hybrid wool pad,this left holograms as expected ,so refined with scholl s17 on a scholl orange pad ,and final finishing done with megs 205,this got most of the faults out of the paint,but had to leave some deeper bits in,but made them less noticable,after two wipedowns with spies & hecker 7010,the paint was sealed with SiRamik glass coating,

This coating is an absolute pleasure to use,no heavy solvent smell ,that is associated with others,the supplied applicators are a dream to use,and leaves a stunning finish,is over 70% active glass ingredients

ive made a walk around video at the end so have alook at that please,but me camera was struggling with the red paint ( as they do)

Carl is now again falling in love with his audi,and he loves the finish on the paint. i left him with a small spray to use as and when as ,a qd type product

so onto the pics ,any questions etc,fire away

thank you

Steve

GENERAL BEFORES,DOESN`T LOOK TOO BAD





BATH TIME



WHEELS OFF CLEANED AND POLISHED AND SEALED



GENERAL DEFECTS NOW SHOWING UNDER HALIDES AND LED LIGHTING





BEFORE



50/50



CUTTING DONE ,BUT STILL TO BE REFINED



A FEW OF THE BONNET DONE





ROOF BEFORE



DURING



AFTER







BIRD BOMB ETCHING ON REAR SPOILER



AND AFTER



VARIOUS DURINGS AROUND THE CAR



















FINISHED AND COATED













AND FINALLY A LITTLE VIDEO

THANKS FOR WATCHING AND YOUR COMMENTS

STEVE


----------



## tricky tree (Apr 15, 2013)

Fantastic work

Lovely gloss at the end - very nice


----------



## Dan the 480 Man (May 10, 2007)

Lovely finish on that. Red always looks so good when waxed, especially when it's a deep gloss too.

Looks great!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Another cracking job Steve.


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Awesome job. Love S3's my next car in a sportback edition


----------



## Dingabell (Apr 9, 2008)

Another fantastic job Steve, the finish looks real slick mate :thumb:


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice work. Is this coating available to buy yet.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Superb job fella, have a beer on me :thumb:


----------



## DetailMark (Feb 26, 2014)

Great job. :thumb:
Where would I be able to get the wheel covers? They're so useful protecting from splatter


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Gloss city is an apt word for the look of the car. Excellent work as always.

Love those wheel covers - very handy.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Very nice.SJ.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Awesome work there fella, lovely jubbly


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Brilliant work once again Steve, looks a million dollars. No better colour than red for polishing/protecting, very rewarding colour as you know very well with your Coupe.

I may be biased, but I love it!


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

DetailMark said:


> Great job. :thumb:
> Where would I be able to get the wheel covers? They're so useful protecting from splatter


Me too i could do with these aswell


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

tricky tree said:


> Fantastic work
> 
> Lovely gloss at the end - very nice


cheers,the coating does add gloss as well as slighty darkening a little



Dan the 480 Man said:


> Lovely finish on that. Red always looks so good when waxed, especially when it's a deep gloss too.
> 
> Looks great!


thank you although this isnt wax



suspal said:


> Another cracking job Steve.


thank you appreciate that suspal matey



potter88 said:


> Awesome job. Love S3's my next car in a sportback edition


lovely insides as well nice leather,well laid out and very clean again



Dingabell said:


> Another fantastic job Steve, the finish looks real slick mate :thumb:


cheers Colin,makes achange from black cars lol



matt1234 said:


> Nice work. Is this coating available to buy yet.


it is only on facebook though search out SiRamik



Zetec-al said:


> Nice work!





MAXI-MILAN said:


> Great work


thank you



Soul boy 68 said:


> Superb job fella, have a beer on me :thumb:





DetailMark said:


> Great job. :thumb:
> Where would I be able to get the wheel covers? They're so useful protecting from splatter


thank you any paint supplies shop or lots on ebay etc



Guru said:


> Gloss city is an apt word for the look of the car. Excellent work as always.
> 
> thank you
> 
> Love those wheel covers - very handy.


 :thumb:



stonejedi said:


> Very nice.SJ.


thank you



ibiza55 said:


> Awesome work there fella, lovely jubbly


thank you



JBirchy said:


> Brilliant work once again Steve, looks a million dollars. No better colour than red for polishing/protecting, very rewarding colour as you know very well with your Coupe.
> 
> I may be biased, but I love it!


cheers Jon,really enjoyed this because it was in so good a condition beforehand,,the owner couldnt believe how much difference in the end


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Great work Steve :thumb:


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Sweet job mate :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Short1e said:


> Great work Steve :thumb:





V3nom said:


> Sweet job mate :thumb:


thank you both

enjoyed this one so much ,but the gloss wow


----------



## AustCy (Jun 9, 2010)

Very deep vibrant red.
Great work, beautiful car


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

Stunning job Mate. Well done.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

AustCy said:


> Very deep vibrant red.
> Great work, beautiful car





Denzle said:


> Stunning job Mate. Well done.





tonyy said:


> Great job:thumb:


thank you

the owner cant belive the difference a machine polish has made,he says the paint is so wet looking,along with the glass coating hes over the moon so much so that hes trying to get his brothers in laws cars done as well,so might see some more pics

thanks for your kind words,really do appreciate your comments


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Top job mate


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Time for an update

i did this detail back in june 14, 8 months have passed

so today have been back to see how

the coating is lasting , and what Carl thinks to it, also drop him another 125ml bottle of spray

Carl . ,

"love it ,water sheeting is outstanding, dirt just doesnt want to stick to it,and the gloss is amazing"

seems a happy chappy....so minimal maint, top gloss,and protection. a winner then

a few phone pics from this morn, he had just washed it , when i arrived


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job as always steve.
what a nice gloss you got from the paint work


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Superb Job Steve as always and excellent write up buddy :thumb:
I hadn't heard of that SiRamik coating befor. Its the same bottle on the wheels and on the paint right?

Cheers
Ben


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

SBM said:


> Superb Job Steve as always and excellent write up buddy :thumb:
> I hadn't heard of that SiRamik coating befor. Its the same bottle on the wheels and on the paint right?
> 
> Cheers
> Ben


it is indeed

the bottles now have some new labels,,but inside all the same products

have a word with russ @ reflectology hes the man


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Superb job:thumb: Love glossy looking red cars, my favorite colour on a car.:thumb:


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Fantastic work mate, that red looks dripping wet!

Sutty.


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

hmm nice deep gloss, love it!


----------

